# Dalco Athletic Offers Rhinestone Team Mom Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Add sparkle to spiritwear with Dal-Crystals RC8 Team Mom transfers offered by Dalco Athletic. These rhinestone designs replace the O in “Mom” with a twinkling team-themed graphic. Choose a sports ball (baseball, basketball, football, soccer ball, volleyball) or a dancer, lyre, or megaphone to bring standout fashion and fun to the team’s biggest supporters.

Designs are made of high-quality 3mm rhinestones and available in 16 popular colors or your choice of color combinations. They are approximately 4 inches wide and feature 1¾-inch high letters. 

These rhinestone transfers are applied with a heat press and adhere to apparel made of cotton, polyester, or a cotton/poly blend. They come in packages of five per design. Recommended washing is in cold water with the garment turned inside out and air dried. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

